# Newbie to Rhinestone world needing info on the ACS Falcon



## Sungoddess (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone!!
I am new to the rhinestoning world & now need a machine to do my own templates etc. I have been researching, and am thinking along the lines of the ACS Falcon. Does anybody have any insight on this machine??Also, what is the best heat press to use??Any help would be sooo greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would look into other systems they sell as well. The knk Maxx with ACS software is a very similar package that is $2000 cheaper  Here is a list I compiled of all the different rhinestone systems out there that might help  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

The machine on the maxx is amost the same, other then the force just being a little different. If you look at the specs of both machines  

Here is another thread on the machines offered by accugraphics. If you start reading from page 14 forward on this thread you can see the comparisons of all their systems http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625.html


----------



## Sungoddess (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you soo much!!!


----------

